# 11 weeks later...



## detterose

Found out we were expecting a boy at 17 weeks. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against boys. I have two beautiful nephews. But I'm 28 weeks now and going clothes shopping for my baby still has me in tears and makes me totally depressed. WHY are there no cute boy things? Why am I being so emotional and ridiculous over something as small as clothes but it makes it soooo hard when you see all the beautiful pink baby girl things.

I love my baby to death and I know I will never trade him for any girl in the world when he's here but I have 6 other friends who are ALL having girls!! I think it makes the idea of having a little boy much harder :nope:


----------



## MrsP2be

It's hard. Pretty much like you , I found out the gender of my baby in august, and although I am now totally in love in the little fella inside me , the feelings for my little girl are still there.

The only ways that I can get through a shopping trip is to avoid the pink stuff where possible . Or pretend it's not there when it directly next to boys things .

My sister is due a little girl anyday now , and I know how harsh this sounds , but I really don't know how I will be around her baby when she arrives. I can't even bring myself to buy her something that is for a baby girl. I feel so selfish and horrid as the baby will be my niece. 

The strange things , I wouldn't change my little munchkin in my tummy for the world , however , I hope and pray that my little lady will get here one day x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I have twos boys and know this feeling all to well. Even now, 18 weeks pregnant with my third I browse the girl section every time I go to walmart for groceries. I try to tell myself "Hey, it'll be a girl! Go ahead and buy a few things!" but I did that last time and had to return it all. I have already bought some girl clothes I really love and I don't want to return them. I pick them up and look at them a few times a week and just cry, hoping this time will be the time I get to actually use them. 

I promise there are cute boy things, you just have to check out some different stores. 
It will get better over time. Just be patient.


----------



## detterose

I guess the problem is just that our bubba was definitely not planned and considering we're not financially set up for a second in the near future, I feel like I'll never get my little girl and even when we do try, I'll be worried I'll just end up with a tribe of little boys lol!

It sounds horrible considering there are so many people that would kill to just have a baby. But I guess I just feel like I will never get my little princess and I'm so jealous of all the women that get theirs first go.


----------



## _jellybean_

MrsP2be said:


> It's hard. Pretty much like you , I found out the gender of my baby in august, and although I am now totally in love in the little fella inside me , the feelings for my little girl are still there.
> 
> The only ways that I can get through a shopping trip is to avoid the pink stuff where possible . Or pretend it's not there when it directly next to boys things .
> 
> My sister is due a little girl anyday now , and I know how harsh this sounds , but I really don't know how I will be around her baby when she arrives. I can't even bring myself to buy her something that is for a baby girl. I feel so selfish and horrid as the baby will be my niece.
> 
> The strange things , I wouldn't change my little munchkin in my tummy for the world , however , I hope and pray that my little lady will get here one day x

:hugs: I didn't know if I was able to have a baby for about 8 years, because I am disabled--long story. So my SIL had a son while I didn't even know if I would ever have my own child. It was really hard, to say the least, while she was pregnant. Her and my mom became very close. Anyway, what helped me with that was that she was wonderful in letting me see my nephew whenever I wanted, and DH and I babysat him a lot. We're still very close to him. So....my point hon is that it may help you to be close with your niece (even though now it might not seem possible). It may help to take her out, play with her, etc. That's what helped me. But it was so hard to see everyone around me having babies.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I have a Son and I love Nexts boys clothes x


----------



## jenniferttc1

I'm opposite, I LOVE little boy clothes. I love my son in jeans or overhauls with a cute shirt and shoes.....or sweater vest!!!! All my friends had girls when I had my son, but honestly I feel that im so lucky to be the one with the boy and I think they are GREAT. I now prefer boys over girls and it was complete opposite before having him.


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm 37 weeks and I still feel disappointed and jealous from time to time. When I see my friends daughters, or women announcing gleefully they're team pink, or baby girls cute dresses and nurseries. I'd already picked our nursery theme and a cute little coming home dress for a girl, I was just waiting for a scan to confirm baby was a girl before I bought it all, turned out I'm on team blue. I'm now so excited to meet my little man, and I love my baby so much, regardless of gender, but it's still sometimes hard to forget that I originally wanted a daughter and not feel jealous of other women. Don't be too hard on yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## detterose

Mummy2B21 said:


> I have a Son and I love Nexts boys clothes x

I'm from Australia, do you know if they have an online store???


----------



## detterose

jenniferttc1 said:


> I'm opposite, I LOVE little boy clothes. I love my son in jeans or overhauls with a cute shirt and shoes.....or sweater vest!!!! All my friends had girls when I had my son, but honestly I feel that im so lucky to be the one with the boy and I think they are GREAT. I now prefer boys over girls and it was complete opposite before having him.

I grew up with two sisters and a gay brother who loved Barbies hahaha, so all I know are girls and pretty girls things! I even hate looking at boys toys, I cringe at the thought of my son running around with those Nerf guns or something haha.


----------



## detterose

katherinegrey said:


> I'm 37 weeks and I still feel disappointed and jealous from time to time. When I see my friends daughters, or women announcing gleefully they're team pink, or baby girls cute dresses and nurseries. I'd already picked our nursery theme and a cute little coming home dress for a girl, I was just waiting for a scan to confirm baby was a girl before I bought it all, turned out I'm on team blue. I'm now so excited to meet my little man, and I love my baby so much, regardless of gender, but it's still sometimes hard to forget that I originally wanted a daughter and not feel jealous of other women. Don't be too hard on yourself hun :hugs:

I think it's just the part that I have 6 other friends ALL having girls (mind you, part of me secretly hopes their ultrasounds were wrong and come out boys heh :blush:)... But it makes looking at boys clothes and toys so much harder when the girls stuff is shoved right beside it. Or even worse, a lot of shops here have what you'd think is the boys section, then there's still racks of girls stuff on the same side, but a totally opposite side purely for girls clothes!! It's a real slap in the face :nope:


----------



## MrsP2be

detterose said:


> Mummy2B21 said:
> 
> 
> I have a Son and I love Nexts boys clothes x
> 
> I'm from Australia, do you know if they have an online store???Click to expand...

Try www.nextdirect.com/au/en
I just googled it and that's what came up ...... Give it a try ! Xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

jenniferttc1 said:


> I'm opposite, I LOVE little boy clothes. I love my son in jeans or overhauls with a cute shirt and shoes.....or sweater vest!!!! All my friends had girls when I had my son, but honestly I feel that im so lucky to be the one with the boy and I think they are GREAT. I now prefer boys over girls and it was complete opposite before having him.

Totally agree! Yes girls clothing is cute but so is the boys. You can dress little boys up just as nice as girls and have just as much fun choosing things. I love dressing my little boy up in dungaree sets with matching socks, little jeans and boy cardigans, shirts etc. I love going out and buying clothes for him. H&M and Next do some lovely boy things. 

I do agree though that it can be hard when other people are expecting girls. I used to feel like this when I was pregnant. I don't mind anymore as I am completely over the gender disappointment of this baby and I'm really glad that i had a little man. I'd love one of each ideally, but if I had to have two of the same then I would opt two boys. Stay strong, you might find that you totally change your mind! xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

detterose said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> I'm 37 weeks and I still feel disappointed and jealous from time to time. When I see my friends daughters, or women announcing gleefully they're team pink, or baby girls cute dresses and nurseries. I'd already picked our nursery theme and a cute little coming home dress for a girl, I was just waiting for a scan to confirm baby was a girl before I bought it all, turned out I'm on team blue. I'm now so excited to meet my little man, and I love my baby so much, regardless of gender, but it's still sometimes hard to forget that I originally wanted a daughter and not feel jealous of other women. Don't be too hard on yourself hun :hugs:
> 
> I think it's just the part that I have 6 other friends ALL having girls (mind you, part of me secretly hopes their ultrasounds were wrong and come out boys heh :blush:)... But it makes looking at boys clothes and toys so much harder when the girls stuff is shoved right beside it. Or even worse, a lot of shops here have what you'd think is the boys section, then there's still racks of girls stuff on the same side, but a totally opposite side purely for girls clothes!! It's a real slap in the face :nope:Click to expand...


Hmm I do agree though that shops seem to be overloaded with girls things and that the boys section is usually just a little corner, really annoying! xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

tinkerbelle93 said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm opposite, I LOVE little boy clothes. I love my son in jeans or overhauls with a cute shirt and shoes.....or sweater vest!!!! All my friends had girls when I had my son, but honestly I feel that im so lucky to be the one with the boy and I think they are GREAT. I now prefer boys over girls and it was complete opposite before having him.
> 
> Totally agree! Yes girls clothing is cute but so is the boys. You can dress little boys up just as nice as girls and have just as much fun choosing things. I love dressing my little boy up in dungaree sets with matching socks, little jeans and boy cardigans, shirts etc. I love going out and buying clothes for him. H&M and Next do some lovely boy things.
> 
> I do agree though that it can be hard when other people are expecting girls. I used to feel like this when I was pregnant. I don't mind anymore as I am completely over the gender disappointment of this baby and I'm really glad that i had a little man. I'd love one of each ideally, but if I had to have two of the same then I would opt two boys. Stay strong, you might find that you totally change your mind! xxClick to expand...

They are cheaper too :rofl: I personally think all girls just look the same. Typical over the top pink, tutus and hairbows. Little boys have much more variety to be individual. I see a few cute things in the girls sections, but I think I actually like the boys much more. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...d-gender-disappointment-during-pregnancy.html This is my thread I created after my son, and I can tell you not a single lady in here wished her son was still a girl :)


----------



## Nathyrra

Ah the dreaded shops with the huge girl sections and the miniscule boy sections. How I LOATHE them! I definitely think that civilisation is more 'for girls' these days, and the shops definitely cater to girls more. I have a wee hissy fit everytime I go to shops for my boys lol. I'm mending, but those shops get me every. single. time. 

Check Ebay, I found some great boy stuff on there randomly. You can filter your searches too, if looking at girly clothes is still too painful for you. I actually find dressing my boys in really cute clothes helps to heal my gender desire for a girl.

Next do really awesome looking boys clothes. I think their boys clothes look way better than the girls section (for once!) they do have an online shop, not sure where they deliver though.

I know it's tough :hugs:


----------

